# Chloe had twin boys



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Born Monday. Dam is LaMancha, Buck was a Nubian.

She threw boys last year, too. Are they normally consistant like that with gender??


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Yahoo! They are cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so cute! Love how you got two kinds of ears  I think Sire throws the gender....dams decide how many I think.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> They are so cute! Love how you got two kinds of ears  I think Sire throws the gender....dams decide how many I think.


Thanks for the info. It was just super odd to me that both my dams threw the exact same as last year, from a different buck. The other one had two doelings. The other two have both the little ears, so I have 3 with little ears and one long ear!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope my trend changes...I got 6 bucks and one half sized doeling last year...then her mom laid on her and smothered her, so all I had were 6 bucklings!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your sweet kids!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

That sounds like how my luck normally goes, NyGoatMom. Now, I will really be interested to see what my does do for next year with a completely different buck! 

My hubby says these two remind him of baboons for some reason. He's already started calling the little-eared one, Taco. Not sure where that came from. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: last year I had Taco and Meatball


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're so handsome!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats they are cute. Hope you get some girls next time.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

6 days old now! They are a matched set!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok, that last photo is almost too cute to look at. I don't know how you stand the adorableness in person.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you! I just hold and squeeze on them constantly!! Had to post my recent pics. They don't stay little for long!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Natacha (Oct 17, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. We have a Lamancha buck and Nubian does and get a variety of ear lengths. We are always hoping for 1 short and 1 long on the same kid.:laugh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute


----------

